# Will I ever post a question?



## renatria (Feb 20, 2013)

I just had coworkers look at me funny as I literally laughed at my desk.

I was posting a question, well, writing up a question, and as I was explaining my variables and the thoughts behind the broken formula, I figured out how to do it.  Nothing like trying to explain a problem to solve it, right?

Now to implement the fix on the blank program so I finish building this worksheet

So even though I can't say thanks for answering my question, just having access to the forum has helped me (more than this once) figure out the answer, even when a post search fails.

renatria


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 20, 2013)

Amazing how often laying out the question carefully can give you the answer... 

Denis


----------



## TinaP (Feb 21, 2013)

I do that all the time.


----------



## BAlGaInTl (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL.

I've done that myself before...

But isn't "Will I ever post a question?" a question?


----------



## renatria (Feb 21, 2013)

BAlGaInTl said:


> LOL.
> 
> I've done that myself before...
> 
> But isn't "Will I ever post a question?" a question?



It is, and I jinxed myself as I posted an excel question later that night.


----------



## HalfAce (Mar 3, 2013)

I too often answer my own question by trying to word it so it makes sense.
But far more often, I'll wake up in the middle of the night just knowing how I can do it to make it work.


----------



## arkusM (Apr 17, 2013)

Defining the problem is often the hardest part, but as often the most critical. 
You will have a difficult time solving a problem that is not defined (at least solving intentionally, you could get the answer by chance) and you risk getting stuck trying to solve symtoms of problems and get no where. The problem for me is I don't always know what I don't know, making the definition troublesome.
M


----------



## James Snyder (Apr 17, 2013)

I too find many answers looking at others' posts and defining my problem to start a question. It is amazing that just thinking in those lines works so well.


----------



## Iexel (Apr 18, 2013)

How wonderful... than you for sharing! 

But I am still looking for my answer here: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-questions/697989-select-value-more-approximated-mean-how-do.html

Help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Iexel (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice quote


----------

